# OCED E6600 Cooling Methods



## lizardsbba (Dec 31, 2007)

ok. i am using a watercooling loop on my e6600 on my p5n32-e sli board. now with this board i noticed the chipsets ran very hot so unfortunately i added them to my waterloop and noticed a temp drop on them of about 35C. my problem now is that ive got my e6600 clocked at 1550 fsb and at 3400ghz. im running at 64C load which is way too high for me. i backed it down and now running a 1450 fsb and 3200 clock now at 54C load. i am considering disconnecting my water reservoir from the loop and instead getting something like a measuring cup and just filling it with ice water and running my loop from there instead of the reservoir. i have already tried this and watched my highest clock temps go from 64C down to 32C i want to know if i should worry about condensation in the case with this but because it is above ambient im not sure. any help would be great. i dont want to fry anything because of condensation.


----------



## lizardsbba (Dec 31, 2007)

i want to know if there are any precautionary steps i should take or do you think it would be fine?????


----------

